# $40000 Near Clear Creek Monastery.house on 1 acre Oklahoma



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

$40,000, that is all for a 3 bedroom house on 1 acre in the country! 7 and 1/2 miles north of Hulbert, Ok with Clear Creek across the road. House has central heat and air, metal roof, screened in back porch. Has well with new pump however rural water is on the way. It is a beautiful setting, tons of wildlife, near Clear Creek Monastery. By appointment only, call Mark at the Gregory Agency 918-485-2027
Pic at link: http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reb/1668566846.html


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Rather than start a new thread ,I'll just add this:
*$5000 Motivated seller 8 city lots (Depew)*
For Sale,8 Corner city lots on Main street in the town of Depew Ok . 7 Miles west of Bristow Ok on highway 66 .Lots are 25`X150`.Total area is 200X150 .Mobile homes are ok.corner location .Daycare located across street .avg price per lot is 1000.00 asking 5000.00 Or best cash offer. will trade for a decent vehicle of similiar value or consider payments with a down payment call 918-807-0543-or 918-807-0542 
Pics at link http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reo/1667802081.html


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's another:
*$28000 5 acres Mazie landing (chouteau)*
5 acres, fenced with a small pond, small orchard, and utilies. Has a mobile with add on that is unliveable. Call 918.951.447one for questions . 
Anonymous listing
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reo/1667691301.html
Copy and paste this in destination line of email>> [email protected] <<


----------

